# Bay Flats Lodge "Wind is Still Producing Results"



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
Capt. Chris Martin

April 9, 2017

*Capt. Stephen Boriskie*
While a lot of anglers were struggling on Friday, my four-man party recognized trout limits in under an hour, as we just happened to be in the right place at the right time. That's insane, but thatâ€™s what weâ€™re dealing with this time of year. As one of our most experienced guides told me the other day when he smoked a limit of 20 trout very quickly, â€œIt is a hit and miss scenario, and you have to move around and try a bunch of different spots (usually, just get lucky) and keep at itâ€. The fish are moving around a lot, and chasing bait wherever it goes, so we are doing the same thing. One day the slicks are everywhere, like on Thursday, and the fish were alerting us to their locations. But then on Friday, the fish offered us absolutely nothing at all in the way of showing us where to go.

These past few days have taught us that THE FISH YOU CATCH TODAY WILL MOST LIKELY NOT BE IN THE SAME SPOT TOMORROW. Now then, I know thatâ€™s hard thing for a lot of us to hear, but it's the dang truth! Weâ€™re also finding that itâ€™s simply a waste of time to go out and finding a bunch of boats to join up with because theyâ€™re not on anything either. To be successful this next week we will need to rely on our fishing knowledge weâ€™ve learned in the past, and will probably need to begin experimenting with different things. This is easy to say after a great day of catching, but with the fishing pattern weâ€™re in right now we will need to trust our instincts and learn to simply enjoy the pursuit of catching a good trout or redfish, and forget about trying to fill the cooler. If you can bring yourself to do that, you will ultimately have a much more rewarding experience while out on the water.

**NEW: **All-Inclusive Fishing Package For 9 Guests*
Whether youâ€™re arranging some coastal fishing for you and your family or friends, or attempting to organize a well-deserved fishing adventure as your next corporate event, our newest fishing offering, â€œThe Flatsâ€ package, guarantees to simplify your world. No more having to explain the cost of everything to each member of your party, or to your companyâ€™s finance department - everything is already included in one priceâ€¦everything!
2 Nights + 2 Full Days (All-Inclusive) = $1000/person
Thatâ€™s right, whenever you make a reservation for 9 guests for a 2-night stay in â€œThe Flatsâ€ suite at Bay Flats Lodge, along with 2 full-days of guided San Antonio Bay fishing, you are eligible to take advantage of â€œThe Flatsâ€ package, which is an all-inclusive per-person price with no hidden costs. â€œThe Flatsâ€ package includesâ€¦
âˆ'	2-Nights of Double-Occupancy Accommodations For 9 Guests in â€œThe Flatsâ€ Suite
âˆ'	Six-(6) Meals
âˆ'	2 Full-Days of Professionally Guided Fishing
âˆ'	3 Boats per 9 Angler Party
âˆ'	All Fishing Equipment
âˆ'	Live Bait
âˆ'	Fish Processing
âˆ'	Gratuities
âˆ'	Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax

*Alcohol and airport transportation NOT included. Due to high demand, we expect our reservation calendar to fill quickly, so contact us today at 1-888-677-4868, or via email at [email protected], to ensure your spot.

*Watch Our Latest Videos*




















*Plan Ahead For Next Yearâ€™s Deer Seasonâ€¦*
Open marshlands and sandy swamps covered by grassy plants, and nearly impenetrable motts of trees and brush, are both natural environs that make for a great attraction to the deer, and Bay Flats Lodge hunters are able to take advantage of both. Being less than three hours from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, our deer hunting property is located along the coastal bend region, providing time saving convenience to hunters. Gone are the days of having to drive into the depths and remoteness of south Texas, or out to the far reaches of some of the more secluded western regions of the state in order to enjoy a trophy hunt of a lifetime. Hunting whitetails with Bay Flats Lodge means spending more time enjoying the finer things in life such as the pleasure of the hunt itself, the camaraderie of friends and family, and the truly finest accommodations and service offered anywhere along the Texas coast.

Our whitetail hunting area was developed locally several years ago, and the land and the wildlife have been managed closely ever since. In that we hold exclusive outfitting privileges on this hunting area, and because it sits just moments away from our Lodge, we are able to provide our customers with a whitetail hunt second to none. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

*Three-Day Weather Forecast*
*Monday 50 % Precip. / 0.05 in *
Scattered thunderstorms in the morning. Cloudy skies late. High 78F. Winds SE at 15 to 25 mph. Chance of rain 50%.
*Monday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Cloudy. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. Low around 70F. Winds ESE at 15 to 25 mph.
*Tuesday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Mainly cloudy. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 77F. Winds ESE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Tuesday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Mostly cloudy. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. Low 69F. Winds E at 5 to 10 mph.
*Wednesday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy skies. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High around 80F. Winds ESE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Wednesday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A few clouds from time to time. Low 69F. Winds ESE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Synopsis: *
Moderate to occasionally strong onshore flow will continue today and Monday with seas gradually building. A chance for showers and thunderstorms will exist by Monday night and continue Tuesday ahead of an approaching frontal boundary. The weak frontal boundary will impact the area on Wednesday, providing for a continued chance for showers and thunderstorms. Slightly drier air will move into south Texas on Thursday, diminishing the chances for convection. 
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Rockport 73.0 degrees
Seadrift 71.1 degrees
Port Aransas 72.0 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2017-18 Duck Season





Download our App on iTunes 
https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
POC Freeze Out Fishing Tournament
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Seadrift Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 7*

Pic 7


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 8*

Pic 8


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 9*

Pic 9


----------

